#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Banner do MSN Messenger através do webproxy

## int21

Ola galera

uma imagem fala mais que mul palavras

Redirecione o banner do MSN para seu endereço:

O exemplo esta em http://www.techrotik.com.br/banner.html

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1153/redirectmsn.jpg

----------


## Roberto21

Isso ai meu garoto...vocêe stá surpreendendo aos poucos, precisamos de mais tópicos seus no forum...vai ajudar demais! :Trytofly:

----------


## redewpf

Não entedi o q vc quer falar com *Banner do MSN Messenger direto do MK 3.*

----------


## aprinou

bacana pra quem usa proxy direto no mikrotik...

----------


## FabricioViana

faz um tempinho vi um post no vivaolinux ensinando a fazer pelo squid. Eu fiz um teste e foi legal! Anunciei voip até que vendeu bem para os clientes!  :Smile: 

Abraço
Fabricio

----------


## ferreirajr630

acl ADSAdClien url_regex ADSAdClien
http_access deny ADSAdClien
deny_info http://remontti.com.br/banner.html ADSAdClien

subistitua http://remontti.com.br/banner.html pelo edereço do baner que pretende colocar
medicda do baner 236 x 62 pode ser gif, jpg. e flash

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

boa iniciativa, vou testar aqui tambem..

----------


## gzanatta00

bom aqui no provedor nao fazemos proxy!
existe outra forma de fazer isso?
ou passar somente o que preisa pelo proxy?

----------


## marcelomg

seguindo a logica, poderia trocar o logo do google e do orkut por exemplo?
Alguem já fez isso?

----------


## catvbrasil

A lógica é a mesma. Já brincava com isso a um tempo aqui... Inlcusive você pode usar o FTP local do MK para manter os banner ou arquivos...

----------


## antonoel

alguém saberia explicar como fazer no mk 2 x ?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> vc esta usando o squid como proxy, para instalar o proxy da mk, vc tem que extrair da iso o arquivo webproxy-test e enviar por ftp, depois vc no mk vai em system packages e escolhe downgrade, e reiniciar, lembrando a configuração desse proxy fica em *ip proxy* e não ip web proxy que é o squid, boa sorte...


Vou tentar aqui também , mas estou usando o proxy do Mk e está rodando bem, existe a possibilidade de parar algo, se eu instalar este Pacote em meu Pcap ? ou perguntei besteira ?

----------


## pedrovigia

> Vou tentar aqui também , mas estou usando o proxy do Mk e está rodando bem, existe a possibilidade de parar algo, se eu instalar este Pacote em meu Pcap ? ou perguntei besteira ?


não acho que vc ira perder o que já esta em cache afinal é outro proxy mais faz um backup por segurança...

----------


## luanarivitec

Pedro muito obrigada 

Mas so um detalhe para quem fizer a atualizacao do pacote antes de tudo ja altera a porta do redirecionamento do proxy caso vc use 3128 ja mude para 8080 ou qdo inicializar altere no proxy pq o pacote altera para a porta 8080 default .....

----------


## pedrovigia

> Pedro muito obrigada 
> 
> Mas so um detalhe para quem fizer a atualizacao do pacote antes de tudo ja altera a porta do redirecionamento do proxy caso vc use 3128 ja mude para 8080 ou qdo inicializar altere no proxy pq o pacote altera para a porta 8080 default .....


pois é, esqueci de dizer que este proxy usa a porta 8080 por padrão...

----------


## catvbrasil

Não me levem a mau, mas acho uma verdadeira pornografia esse lance de ficar discutindo soluções ou jeitinho para a versão pirata 2.9.27. Quando iniciei a uns 3~4 anos atrás, essa versão já era ultrapassada. Imagine hoje... O custo de uma licença fica em média 100 reais e temos dezenas de empresas que vendem aqui no Brasil... Ninguém tem mas desculpa para usar ela... O que realmente me deixa chateado é a porcaria do jeitinho Brasileiro e é o mesmo que sempre estraga tudo no final....

Muitos aqui tem vários problemas em seus servidores por usarem versões piratas e ultrapassadas. E o pior que tem um monte de gente que se diz consultor, técnico, deus, que fica apoiando e incentivando isso... Tomem vergonha, o software vale cada centavo investido e não é caro... 


Vocês viram o filme do tropa de elite?

" Você quer rir, soldado?? Tem que fazer ri, powww"

 :Deal:

----------


## Aprendiz

> Não me levem a mau, mas acho uma verdadeira pornografia esse lance de ficar discutindo soluções ou jeitinho para a versão pirata 2.9.27. Quando iniciei a uns 3~4 anos atrás, essa versão já era ultrapassada. Imagine hoje... O custo de uma licença fica em média 100 reais e temos dezenas de empresas que vendem aqui no Brasil... Ninguém tem mas desculpa para usar ela... O que realmente me deixa chateado é a porcaria do jeitinho Brasileiro e é o mesmo que sempre estraga tudo no final....
> 
> Muitos aqui tem vários problemas em seus servidores por usarem versões piratas e ultrapassadas. E o pior que tem um monte de gente que se diz consultor, técnico, deus, que fica apoiando e incentivando isso... Tomem vergonha, o software vale cada centavo investido e não é caro... 
> 
> 
> Vocês viram o filme do tropa de elite?
> 
> " Você quer rir, soldado?? Tem que fazer ri, powww"


CATV

Boa Noite!

Aproveitando teu puxão de orelha, qual a versão mais estável da serie 3.x, pois tenho a 2.9.51 e sempre quis mudar.

----------


## catvbrasil

> CATV
> 
> Boa Noite!
> 
> Aproveitando teu puxão de orelha, qual a versão mais estável da serie 3.x, pois tenho a 2.9.51 e sempre quis mudar.


3.13 - testada e aprovada, inclusive cache funcionando 100%
3.23 - ? Dizem que tá boa também, mas ainda não testei. Vou testar depois a 3.24 de uma vez...

----------


## catvbrasil

Cara, o Arnis (big boss Mikrotik), fica puto se falar com ele sobre essa versão. Eu no MUM ainda pensei em fazer uma perguntinha capciosa para ele sobre essa versão, mas desisti (prefiri perguntar sobre o cache... rss). Lhe recomendo usar a 3.13 que você sentirá uma diferença MUITO grande em relação a essa versão. Eu particularmente já á abandonei a mais de ano e não me arrependo. Tem muito mais recurso, correções, etc etc... Ruim de tudo pra quem gosta muitooooo da versão 2.xx eu recomendo ´para uso a última que é menos pior (mas também não tem tantos recursos)....

Ps: Pedro você é de onde no ceará? To em Fortaleza tá sabendo né?

----------


## O-Ren

Sei que tem muitos aqui no forum que buscam ajudar independente de licença. Muitos desses como o Raniel(grande mestre, agradeço), Roberto, Minelli entre outros. Às vezes, por estarmos no começo usamos a versão crack.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Sei que tem muitos aqui no forum que buscam ajudar independente de licença. Muitos desses como o Raniel(grande mestre, agradeço), Roberto, Minelli entre outros. Às vezes, por estarmos no começo usamos a versão crack.


Bom amigão, ajudar não significa incentivar ou apoiar. O lance de quem está iniciando, se quiser aprender sobre o sistema a licença LEVEL1 é gratis... Você coloca no seu pc e pode estudar a vontade. O problema aqui é colocar uma versão crackeada e principalmente desatualizada em produção. Mesmo quem está iniciando pode com certeza absoluta pagar 100 "merrés" numa licença... Se o carinha não tiver 100 "conto" para investir num licença, ptzzzz, nem falo nada... rssssssss


Tem o caso daqueles que usam no inicio e depois migram para uma licenciada e atualizada, agora tem aqueles que usam, usam, usam, como dizem aqui no Ceará, "até dar uma dor"...

----------


## pedrovigia

> Cara, o Arnis (big boss Mikrotik), fica puto se falar com ele sobre essa versão. Eu no MUM ainda pensei em fazer uma perguntinha capciosa para ele sobre essa versão, mas desisti (prefiri perguntar sobre o cache... rss). Lhe recomendo usar a 3.13 que você sentirá uma diferença MUITO grande em relação a essa versão. Eu particularmente já á abandonei a mais de ano e não me arrependo. Tem muito mais recurso, correções, etc etc... Ruim de tudo pra quem gosta muitooooo da versão 2.xx eu recomendo ´para uso a última que é menos pior (mas também não tem tantos recursos)....
> 
> Ps: Pedro você é de onde no ceará? To em Fortaleza tá sabendo né?


Fala amigo estou em Fortaleza tb, moro no bairro Cristo Redentor...

----------


## Raniel

Com certeza a nossa intenção é sempre ajudar.

----------


## O-Ren

Fala grande Mestre, blz?
É disso que estou falando.

----------


## ThyagoComputer

olá catv, como ficaria usando o ftp local do mikrotik para manter os arquivos??
flwww

----------


## agpnet

> Bom amigão, ajudar não significa incentivar ou apoiar. O lance de quem está iniciando, se quiser aprender sobre o sistema a licença LEVEL1 é gratis... Você coloca no seu pc e pode estudar a vontade. O problema aqui é colocar uma versão crackeada e principalmente desatualizada em produção. Mesmo quem está iniciando pode com certeza absoluta pagar 100 "merrés" numa licença... Se o carinha não tiver 100 "conto" para investir num licença, ptzzzz, nem falo nada... rssssssss
> 
> 
> Tem o caso daqueles que usam no inicio e depois migram para uma licenciada e atualizada, agora tem aqueles que usam, usam, usam, como dizem aqui no Ceará, "até dar uma dor"...


e ae catvbrasil, tudo bem ? como faço para comprar uma licença do mk aqui no Brasil ? tentei comprar direto no site da mk e eles pedem um monte de informações no cartão que fiquei todo perdido e desisti, tenho 3 mk 3.xx, mas estes vieram ja na RB, preciso montar um PC para ser meu "core-router", vale a pena por um PC para este tipo de atividade ? Qual versão do MK você recomenda ? Vejo diversos comentários sobre diferentes versões, mas não as encontro no site do mk, a mais antiga que tem lá ainda da serie 3 é a 3.13, vale a pena ? Se eu quiser colocar a 3.2x por ex. preciso comprar outra liceça ?

Desculpe por tantas perguntas, Obrigado!!!

----------


## Magal

Pode comprar na www.americanexplorer.com.br ou www.turbolink.com.br






> e ae catvbrasil, tudo bem ? como faço para comprar uma licença do mk aqui no Brasil ? tentei comprar direto no site da mk e eles pedem um monte de informações no cartão que fiquei todo perdido e desisti, tenho 3 mk 3.xx, mas estes vieram ja na RB, preciso montar um PC para ser meu "core-router", vale a pena por um PC para este tipo de atividade ? Qual versão do MK você recomenda ? Vejo diversos comentários sobre diferentes versões, mas não as encontro no site do mk, a mais antiga que tem lá ainda da serie 3 é a 3.13, vale a pena ? Se eu quiser colocar a 3.2x por ex. preciso comprar outra liceça ?
> 
> Desculpe por tantas perguntas, Obrigado!!!

----------


## Raniel

> Fala grande Mestre, blz?
> É disso que estou falando.


Tranquilo.

----------


## Raniel

> e ae catvbrasil, tudo bem ? como faço para comprar uma licença do mk aqui no Brasil ? tentei comprar direto no site da mk e eles pedem um monte de informações no cartão que fiquei todo perdido e desisti, tenho 3 mk 3.xx, mas estes vieram ja na RB, preciso montar um PC para ser meu "core-router", vale a pena por um PC para este tipo de atividade ? Qual versão do MK você recomenda ? Vejo diversos comentários sobre diferentes versões, mas não as encontro no site do mk, a mais antiga que tem lá ainda da serie 3 é a 3.13, vale a pena ? Se eu quiser colocar a 3.2x por ex. preciso comprar outra liceça ?
> 
> Desculpe por tantas perguntas, Obrigado!!!


Pode comprar na MikrotikBrasil :: Produtos
Quanto a versão do mikrotik, sempre uso a 3.13

----------


## minelli

Amigo se nao me engano no MK 2.9.xx não tem essa opção redirect to somente nas 3.xx.

----------


## catvbrasil

> e ae catvbrasil, tudo bem ? como faço para comprar uma licença do mk aqui no Brasil ? tentei comprar direto no site da mk e eles pedem um monte de informações no cartão que fiquei todo perdido e desisti, tenho 3 mk 3.xx, mas estes vieram ja na RB, preciso montar um PC para ser meu "core-router", vale a pena por um PC para este tipo de atividade ? Qual versão do MK você recomenda ? Vejo diversos comentários sobre diferentes versões, mas não as encontro no site do mk, a mais antiga que tem lá ainda da serie 3 é a 3.13, vale a pena ? Se eu quiser colocar a 3.2x por ex. preciso comprar outra liceça ?
> 
> Desculpe por tantas perguntas, Obrigado!!!


Respondendo....

Compre nos sites indicados pelos colegas abaixo. Todos eles oficias e sem stress na hora da compra (cuidado com pessoas e empresas não oficiais para comprar licenças, tenho relato de diversos calotes aplicados pelas mesmas e por sujeitos interessados em "ajudar")...

No seu core-router, recomendo colocar o PC como servidor e as RBs numa topologia mais simples como bridge. Você ganhará mais desempenho desta forma e menas dor de cabeça.

A versão recomendada é a 3.13... Você poderá a qualquer momento migrar ela para 3.24, 4.xx ou mesmo 2.9.51... Não pagará nada por isso... As versões licenciadas atualmente suportam você migrar até as próximas versões da 4.xx.


Só lembrando. Caso use a mães dos piratas (2.9.27), nunca tente licenciar ela primeiro e depois migrar para a 3.xx... Mande instalar novamente a versão em questão (3.13) e depois de instalada, você licencia... Caso tente licenciar a pirata terá problemas (você licenciará essa versão, porém não poderá migrar para a 3.13... Essa versão trabalhava com atualização por data, as novas trabalham com atualização por versões)...

Dúvidas? Volte a postar;;;;

----------


## cesarpsa

Usando a mesma Logica,
Haveria uma maneira de substituir a publicidade do Orkut?

----------


## antonoel

> vc esta usando o squid como proxy, para instalar o proxy da mk, vc tem que extrair da iso o arquivo webproxy-test e enviar por ftp, depois vc no mk vai em system packages e escolhe downgrade, e reiniciar, lembrando a configuração desse proxy fica em *ip proxy* e não ip web proxy que é o squid, boa sorte...


 
qual seria a melhor configuração para este webproxy-test? tenho um pc com 512 de memoria e cartao de 4gb e uns 50 clientes nesta maquina

----------


## Raniel

> Usando a mesma Logica,
> Haveria uma maneira de substituir a publicidade do Orkut?


Apesar de eu não usar o orkut, o que pode-se está fazer é abrir o código-fonte da página e vê qual o endereço que busca a publicidade e redirecionar, se estiver dentro de um iframe, deve ser melhor.

----------


## evertonmt

Fiquei Contente com o resultado....

----------


## int21

> Fiquei Contente com o resultado....


é isso ai Vertinho, o caminho as vezes é muito melhor do que a chegada ! 


Ficou SHOOWWWW

----------


## int21

> Usando a mesma Logica,
> Haveria uma maneira de substituir a publicidade do Orkut?


Da sim, faz uma captura completa de pacotes de uma sessão e procura pelos ADS em XML

----------


## flon

Alguem tem essa solução para que seja feita sem usar o proxy, isto é, direto no firewall do mikrotik??

----------


## int21

> Fiquei Contente com o resultado....



para os curiosos o path pode ser "*/pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif*"

redirecionar para uma imagem tipo www.teste.com/image.jpg

----------


## ThyagoComputer

teria como hospedar esses aquivos no propio mikrotik?

----------


## cesarpsa

Como o CatvBrasil disse acima, pode sim ser hospedado no proprio Mikrotik.

Basta enviar o arquivo atravez de um programa FTP.



> teria como hospedar esses aquivos no propio mikrotik?

----------


## rps67

Enviar por ftp e depois fazer o redirect pro local no mk

----------


## cesarpsa

Não conseguir modificar a Publicidade do Orkut, creio que o endereço "doubleclick.net" esteja relacionada com tal modificação. Inclusive pude notar que no 1º exemplo deste topico esse endereço é negado numa regra.

----------


## Gustavinho

lol....show de bola meu....curti demais a regra....mais ainda não fiz....

Gostaria de saber se daria algum problema habilitar o *webproxy-test* ja com o *webproxy* ativado?!?!?

vlws

----------


## cesarpsa

Como o catvbrasil falou, aconselho você adiquirir um MK atualizado pra ter melhor desempenho.

Se vc também é fanatico,
Não dar problema, porem a regra de redirecionamento de proxy NAT deve ser alterada para a porta 8080. 




> lol....show de bola meu....curti demais a regra....mais ainda não fiz....
> 
> Gostaria de saber se daria algum problema habilitar o *webproxy-test* ja com o *webproxy* ativado?!?!?
> 
> vlws

----------


## cesarpsa

Alguem ai já conseguiu modificar a Publicidade do *Orkut*?

----------


## miccharg

> Fiquei Contente com o resultado....


 
muito interessante.

mas como é o procediento com relação a aparecer no msn!???

como o amigo disse mais acima, depois q edita o código fonte, salve no mk!??

----------


## minelli

> Alguem ai já conseguiu modificar a Publicidade do *Orkut*?


Notei que no orkut alem de "doubleclick.net" vc tem tb o google.ads.xxx.xxx mas tem de ver corretamente ainda não tive tempo de verificar todos.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Pedro pelo que vi tenho esse pacote desabilitado......dei Enable, agora seria só reiniciar o MK ?
> 
> vlw cara.


isso mesmo....

----------


## SgtoMarlthon

> Fiquei Contente com o resultado....


Amigo, vc poderia dizer como faz pra substituir o logo do orkut?

----------


## minelli

> Amigo, vc poderia dizer como faz pra substituir o logo do orkut?


Amigo ainda nao tive tempo de ver e checar isso , mas assim que analizar e fazer posto aqui no forum como o companheiro fez.

----------


## alamdias

Boa noite.

Alguém já estudou a parte legal dessas coisas ?

Imagina se seu "concorrente" faz isso com seu site, altera sua logo pela dele !??!?!

Posso ater pensar em DEFACE, visto o fato claro de alteração de conteúdo, onde único responsável foi você.

Acho 100% essa dica, eu mesmo aproveito a do MSN,mas em sites, ach forçar a barra.

Abraços !!!

----------


## stevens144

Concordo plenamente!



> Boa noite.
> 
> Alguém já estudou a parte legal dessas coisas ?
> 
> Imagina se seu "concorrente" faz isso com seu site, altera sua logo pela dele !??!?!
> 
> Posso ater pensar em DEFACE, visto o fato claro de alteração de conteúdo, onde único responsável foi você.
> 
> Acho 100% essa dica, eu mesmo aproveito a do MSN,mas em sites, ach forçar a barra.
> ...

----------


## pedrovigia

> Boa noite.
> 
> Alguém já estudou a parte legal dessas coisas ?
> 
> Imagina se seu "concorrente" faz isso com seu site, altera sua logo pela dele !??!?!
> 
> Posso ater pensar em DEFACE, visto o fato claro de alteração de conteúdo, onde único responsável foi você.
> 
> Acho 100% essa dica, eu mesmo aproveito a do MSN,mas em sites, ach forçar a barra.
> ...


concordo, o pessoal só fala em concorrer com as grandes teles e querem fazer isso, duvido que elas fariam isso com seus clientes, eu particulamente uso em meu cyber mais não usariam de modo algum em provedores....

----------


## minelli

Bom queiro deixar claro que minha opnião sobre o assunto e não fazer em lugar nenhum. Porem sou um profissional e se os clientes pedem tentamos fazer.

----------


## Gustavinho

Eh verdade acho que não seria muito viavel esses tipos de alteração nas paginas....testar uma vez ou outra é bacana, mais o bom mesmo é saber essa grande possibilidade do MK.

Ja no msn penso em ativar por um tempo, depois desativar......trocar o banner e ativar novamente...assim nao fica muito na cara que só existe o meu anuncio no msn.

----------


## Gustavinho

> isso mesmo....


Pedro só pra ver se eu entendi bem....eu habilitei o proxy-test, quando reiniciei ele desabilitou o webproxy.

Deste modo ele ainda continuara fazendo o cache de paginas ou não? qual seria a grande diferença entre um e outro? obrigado.

----------


## cesarpsa

Basta ler o topico inteiro que a resposta já tinha sido dada antes.

*Ele muda para um Web-proxy de teste, que usa a porta 8080 e não a porta 3128. assim pra você continuar usando o cache de paginas terá que alterar o redirecionamento da NAT.




> Pedro só pra ver se eu entendi bem....eu habilitei o proxy-test, quando reiniciei ele desabilitou o webproxy.
> 
> Deste modo ele ainda continuara fazendo o cache de paginas ou não? qual seria a grande diferença entre um e outro? obrigado.

----------


## cesarpsa

Alguem já conseguiu alterar a publicidade do orkut?

----------


## pedrovigia

> Pedro só pra ver se eu entendi bem....eu habilitei o proxy-test, quando reiniciei ele desabilitou o webproxy.
> 
> Deste modo ele ainda continuara fazendo o cache de paginas ou não? qual seria a grande diferença entre um e outro? obrigado.


aqui uso os dois o da mikrotik e o squid mais com toda a certeza o *squid é campeão*..

----------


## Gustavinho

> Basta ler o topico inteiro que a resposta já tinha sido dada antes.
> 
> *Ele muda para um Web-proxy de teste, que usa a porta 8080 e não a porta 3128. assim pra você continuar usando o cache de paginas terá que alterar o redirecionamento da NAT.


Brother o que perguntei nao tinha nada relacionado a minha duvida no topico, pois vi que ele desabilitou o outro proxy quando habilitei o teste.




> aqui uso os dois o da mikrotik e o squid mais com toda a certeza o *squid é campeão*..


Realmente squid é sem comentários.....mais como você faz pra usar os 2? server separado?
abração

----------


## cesarpsa

Se você já sabia que as unicas mudanças de um pro outro era a mudança de porta o inclusão do Path e a união do proxy e do web proxy, pra que você pergunta se já sabe as respostas? 



> Brother o que perguntei nao tinha nada relacionado a minha duvida no topico, pois vi que ele desabilitou o outro proxy quando habilitei o teste.
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente squid é sem comentários.....mais como você faz pra usar os 2? server separado?
> abração

----------


## cesarpsa

Alguem conseguiu modificar a publicidade do orkut e pode ajudar?

----------


## Gustavinho

> Se você já sabia que as unicas mudanças de um pro outro era a mudança de porta o inclusão do Path e a união do proxy e do web proxy, pra que você pergunta se já sabe as respostas?


Brother quem falo que eu sabia?? parece que quem nao esta lendo aqui é você, pois a pergunta que fiz foi pra saber qual a diferença entre um e outro, ou seja eu não sabia....consequentemente não sabia que habilitando um o outro era desabilitado.

----------


## cesarpsa

É possivel modificar a Publicidade do Orkut????

----------


## flon

Pessoal,
Tem como mudar a publicidade do MSN pelo firewall do mikrotik? Pois não uso proxy.
Grato

----------


## mdcsp

bem aqui uso um server ( com ipo +mac)
tentei fazer nas rb´s, nao deu certo, nem bloqueou...

tentei fazer no servidor, mas nao aparece a opção redirect

----------


## cesarpsa

A unica diferença é a uniao dos proxy(proxy e Web Proxy) o comando path e a mudança de porta. Quanto a desempenho aconselho adiquirir uma nova versão do Mikrotik.

----------


## pedrovigia

> A unica diferença é a uniao dos proxy(proxy e Web Proxy) o comando path e a mudança de porta. Quanto a desempenho aconselho adiquirir uma nova versão do Mikrotik.


Essa não é unica diferença não, a principal diferença é que o test é feito pela própria mk já o outro é o squid e como já disse aqui ele é o campeão de todos, digamos que pra mim o placa é *squid 10 x 4 mk* pois o proxy dela é razoável, a mikrotik nas versões mais nova foi obrigada a retirar o squid do seu sistema pois a mesma com isso estava infligindo a GPL, pois o mk é um sistema pago e o squid não, existe até uma discussão semelhante mais com respeito ao kernel deles que é linux o que caracteriza tb uma violação, essa até mais severa pois o kernel do linux todos sabem o que é ( vale *2 bilhões de dolares* na ultima cotação ) o núcleo do sistema operacional, logo ou a mikrotik irar criar um kernel o que é difícil ou adota um kernel que permita ser comercial tb ( licença BSD ou MIT ), isso caracteriza tb que eles não tem moral pra achar tão ruim a pirataria do sistema mk já que eles são os primeiros a fazer isso com o linux, rsrsrs, espero ter ajudado..

----------


## osmano807

> Essa não é unica diferença não, a principal diferença é que o test é feito pela própria mk já o outro é o squid e como já disse aqui ele é o campeão de todos, digamos que pra mim o placa é *squid 10 x 4 mk* pois o proxy dela é razoável, a mikrotik nas versões mais nova foi obrigada a retirar o squid do seu sistema pois a mesma com isso estava infligindo a GPL, pois o mk é um sistema pago e o squid não, existe até uma discussão semelhante mais com respeito ao kernel deles que é linux o que caracteriza tb uma violação, essa até mais severa pois o kernel do linux todos sabem o que é ( vale *10 bilhões de dolares* na ultima cotação ) o núcleo do sistema operacional, logo ou a mikrotik irar criar um kernel o que é difícil ou adota um kernel que permita ser comercial tb ( licença BSD ou MIT ), isso caracteriza tb que eles não tem moral pra achar tão ruim a pirataria do sistema mk já que eles são os primeiros a fazer isso com o linux, rsrsrs, espero ter ajudado..



Acho que irão fazer que nem a Apple com o Mac OS X, colocar um Kernel BSD.
Sério, não sabia que o kernel valia tanto...

----------


## pedrovigia

> Acho que irão fazer que nem a Apple com o Mac OS X, colocar um Kernel BSD.
> Sério, não sabia que o kernel valia tanto...


realmente somente o kernel não custa tudo isso, mais o kernel junto com as ferramentas do linux que acompanha ele sim, pode ver em:

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/publi...atinglinux.pdf

o kernel do bsd pode vale em torno disso tb, a apple que esperta, acho que até eu irei criar um os em cima do kernel deles e virá um Steven Jobs brasileiro, rsrsrsrs....

----------


## Gustavinho

> Essa não é unica diferença não, a principal diferença é que o test é feito pela própria mk já o outro é o squid e como já disse aqui ele é o campeão de todos, digamos que pra mim o placa é *squid 10 x 4 mk* pois o proxy dela é razoável, a mikrotik nas versões mais nova foi obrigada a retirar o squid do seu sistema pois a mesma com isso estava infligindo a GPL, pois o mk é um sistema pago e o squid não, existe até uma discussão semelhante mais com respeito ao kernel deles que é linux o que caracteriza tb uma violação, essa até mais severa pois o kernel do linux todos sabem o que é ( vale *2 bilhões de dolares* na ultima cotação ) o núcleo do sistema operacional, logo ou a mikrotik irar criar um kernel o que é difícil ou adota um kernel que permita ser comercial tb ( licença BSD ou MIT ), isso caracteriza tb que eles não tem moral pra achar tão ruim a pirataria do sistema mk já que eles são os primeiros a fazer isso com o linux, rsrsrs, espero ter ajudado..


 
Hehehe falou tudo....vlw cara.!

----------


## cesarpsa

Alguem conseguiu modificar a publicidade do orkut ou isso não é possivel atravez desse sistema?

----------


## pedrovigia

> Alguem conseguiu modificar a publicidade do orkut ou isso não é possivel atravez desse sistema?


amigão pra isso *era* não é possível, esse fórum é mal, kkkkk....

----------


## kryseck

Grande Pedro, saudações!
Fui um dos primeiros a te comprar o mk-auth. Nesse momento estou testando a versão 3.5 para posterior update pago com vc.

Mas me esclareça o pq de não ser possível alterar o logotipo do orkut?
Já q o do google é e outros também?!

Abraço!

----------


## pedrovigia

> Grande Pedro, saudações!
> Fui um dos primeiros a te comprar o mk-auth. Nesse momento estou testando a versão 3.5 para posterior update pago com vc.
> 
> Mas me esclareça o pq de não ser possível alterar o logotipo do orkut?
> Já q o do google é e outros também?!
> 
> Abraço!


acho que é pq a imagem esta em um endereço de servidor seguro:

*https*: / / img1.orkut.com /img /doodle /orkut_logo.gif

eu acho, não tenho certeza...

----------


## kryseck

É o q estou acreditando tmb.
Mas não por https em si mas pela regra q deve ter no proxy para q https passe direto sem o proxy!
Não seria isso?

----------


## minelli

É possível sim, pois não é minha prioridade por isso não corri atrás ainda, mas já relatei dois itens a ser observados em msg anteriores no post.

----------


## pedrovigia

> É o q estou acreditando tmb.
> Mas não por https em si mas pela regra q deve ter no proxy para q https passe direto sem o proxy!
> Não seria isso?


não sei, acho que tem algum macete para essa logo que ainda não achei....

----------


## pedrovigia

> É possível sim, pois não é minha prioridade por isso não corri atrás ainda, mas já relatei dois itens a ser observados em msg anteriores no post.


acho difícil alterar a publicidade do orkut, nem mesmo criando plugin do thunder para isso conseguir, diretamente no proxy é que fica difícil mesmo....

----------


## minelli

Bom pessoal de tanto pedirem e poucos tentarem até por falta de conhecimento, vou postar aqui como faz pra trocar a publicidade do Orkut. Estou montando e já posto.

----------


## minelli

Bom pessoal como prometido ai está:
*Código do site www.orkut.com.br a ser observado:*


```
src="http://ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home;sz=250x250;kint=8;kgender=m;koar=3;kint=1;ord=1389142970?#google_ad_client=ca-google-orkut&amp;google_safe=high&amp;google_country=BR&amp;google_page_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FHome.aspx&amp;google_cust_l=13409432825106078612&amp;google_max_num_ads=3&amp;google_ad_channel=adg+home+home_user_computers_and_internet+gender_male+age_25_to_34+home_user_activities&amp;google_ad_type=text%2Cstaticimage&amp;google_cust_lh=2&amp;google_ui_version=1&amp;google_font_face=verdana&amp;google_color_border=ffffff&amp;google_color_bg=ffffff&amp;google_color_line=ffffff&amp;google_color_link=02679c&amp;google_color_text=000000">
```

 *Organizando para entender:*


```
[COLOR="Red"]Url:[/COLOR]
s[COLOR="Blue"]rc="http://ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home;[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]Tamanho Banner[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]sz=250x250;[/COLOR]
kint=8;
kgender=m;
koar=3;
kint=1;
ord=1389142970?#google_ad_client=ca-google-orkut&amp;
google_safe=high&amp;
google_country=BR&amp;
google_page_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FHome.aspx&amp;
google_cust_l=13409432825106078612&amp;
google_max_num_ads=3&amp;
google_ad_channel=adg+home+home_user_computers_and_internet+gender_male+age_25_to_34+home_user_activities&amp;
google_ad_type=text%2Cstaticimage&amp;
google_cust_lh=2&amp;
google_ui_version=1&amp;
google_font_face=verdana&amp;
google_color_border=ffffff&amp;
google_color_bg=ffffff&amp;google_color_line=ffffff&amp;
google_color_link=02679c&amp;
google_color_text=000000">
```

 Bom como sempre, alguém ira perguntar.
Pergunta:Porque não relatou os outros itens? Resposta: Porque não serão necessários.

Agora as regras a serem aplicadas no /IP/Web-Proxy/Access Mikrotik 3.xx:


```
/ip proxy access
add action=deny comment="" disabled=no path=\
    *ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home* redirect-to=\
    www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg
```

 *Observem que em alguns casos será necessário incluir o tamanho no link como visto no começo.*


```
/ip proxy access
add action=deny comment="" disabled=no path=\
    *ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home* redirect-to=\
    www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg;sz=250x250;
```

 
A seguir segue o link do banner criado por mim para teste.


```
http://www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg
```

 Pessoal espero ter sanado as dúvidas de muitos e mais do que mostrar a receita espero que aprendam como identificar onde e o que deve ser substituído.

Pessoal espero que tenha ajudado a muitos.
Se foi util agradeça. 
Aos que gostam de criticar, antes peço que postem material na verdade conceito ao invés de criticas.
OBS.: Gostaria de relatar que este material é só para caráter de aprendissagem não sendo o Autor responsável pelo mau uso do material didático.
 :Dito:

----------


## minelli

Bom pessoal não vou dar tudo de mão beijada dessa fez não, vocês vão ter de correr a traz um pouco.
Segue o código a ser observado:
*Logo da Tela de Login do Orkut:*


```
https://img1.orkut.com/img/doodle/orkut_logo.gif
```

 
*Logo pequeno no canto superior esquerdo do site do orkut:*


```
http://static1.orkut.com/img/b.gif
```

 
Observando os endereços das imagens vemos que teremos de fazer duas regras.

*Logo o endereço a ser colocado no path deve ser os:*


```
*orkut.com/img/doodle/orkut_logo.gif
```

 


```
orkut.com/img/b.gif
```

 
Ai alguém pergunta porque não por somente *orkut_logo.gif e *b.gif? Porque pode haver algum outro site usando este mesmo nome para imagens diferentes.

Agora a proxima parte, fazer o logo e redirecionar acho que todo mundo ja sabe como faz.
Lembrem-se de respeitar o tamanho da imagem padrão do logo.

Pessoal espero que tenha ajudado a muitos.
Se foi util agradeça. 
Aos que gostam de criticar, antes peço que postem material na verdade conceito ao invés de criticas.
OBS.: Gostaria de relatar que este material é só para caráter de aprendissagem não sendo o Autor responsável pelo mau uso do material didático.
 :Dito:

----------


## pedrovigia

> Bom pessoal de tanto pedirem e poucos tentarem até por falta de conhecimento, vou postar aqui como faz pra trocar a publicidade do Orkut. Estou montando e já posto.


que bom, alguém tem *conhecimento* pra fazer ....

----------


## minelli

> que bom, alguém tem *conhecimento* pra fazer ....


Vários tem conhecimento mas ao invés de ajudar postando conceito não o fazem. 
Não costumo postar receita de bolo mas com somente 3 dos que postaram aqui aparentaram saber como fazer então fiz essa receita pro pessoal começar a se familiarizar. O Grande problema do pessoal aqui é que todos querem tudo de mão beijada. E nem 10% do pessoal tem conceito nem conhecimento suficiente.
Mas realmente espero que isso mude...
E fácil ver a diferença de nível do pessoal de um forum para outro ou desse forum no passado e hoje. Quem participa do Forum MK USA pode dizer quantas vezes viram post's com receita de bola?? Eu mesmo vi 2 vezes e logo em seguida foi criticado, porque isso? Porque ao dar recita o pessoal nunca aprende "bom aprede sim copiar e colar" quando se ensina Conceito o pessoal é capaz de desenvolver suas próprias regras e fazerem suas próprias analises.

Por isso sempre venho dizendo postem "Conceito para que o pessoal ganhe Gabarito e Conhecimento".

----------


## cesarpsa

Valeu a Tentativa!




> Bom pessoal como prometido ai está:
> *Código do site www.orkut.com.br a ser observado:*
> 
> 
> ```
> src="http://ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home;sz=250x250;kint=8;kgender=m;koar=3;kint=1;ord=1389142970?#google_ad_client=ca-google-orkut&amp;google_safe=high&amp;google_country=BR&amp;google_page_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.orkut.com%2FHome.aspx&amp;google_cust_l=13409432825106078612&amp;google_max_num_ads=3&amp;google_ad_channel=adg+home+home_user_computers_and_internet+gender_male+age_25_to_34+home_user_activities&amp;google_ad_type=text%2Cstaticimage&amp;google_cust_lh=2&amp;google_ui_version=1&amp;google_font_face=verdana&amp;google_color_border=ffffff&amp;google_color_bg=ffffff&amp;google_color_line=ffffff&amp;google_color_link=02679c&amp;google_color_text=000000">
> ```
> 
>  *Organizando para entender:*
> ...

----------


## minelli

> Valeu a Tentativa!


Aqui esta funcionando..
observe se em alguns casos o banner nao deve ter o ;tamanho;

Teste as duas formas e poste o retorno.

----------


## cesarpsa

É você teve sorte, aqui nao funcionou.
Funciona somente o do MSN.




> Aqui esta funcionando..
> observe se em alguns casos o banner nao deve ter o ;tamanho;
> 
> Teste as duas formas e poste o retorno.

----------


## pedrovigia

> É você teve sorte, aqui nao funcionou.
> Funciona somente o do MSN.


item minelli, comigo nada tb....

----------


## marcosdiirr

Minelli aqui funcionou so mudei 
'ad-g.doubleclick.net' para 'doubleclick.net'

/ip proxy access
add action=deny comment="" disabled=no path=\
*doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home* redirect-to=\
www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg

----------


## pedrovigia

estava observando o que é marketing, no meu perfil do orkut sempre aparece anuncios de meu interesse ( linux, servidores, rede, etc.... ) já no de minha esposa sempre é sobre os interesses dela ( panela, trico, roupas, etc... ), nisso eu vejo o quando essa url é dinamica.....

----------


## minelli

> Minelli aqui funcionou so mudei 
> 'ad-g.doubleclick.net' para 'doubleclick.net'
> 
> /ip proxy access
> add action=deny comment="" disabled=no path=\
> *doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home* redirect-to=\
> www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg


Marcos fico feliz por ai ter funcionado. Mas repare que colocando somente "doubleclick.net" você faz pra todos os sites da net e sendo assim em algum a propaganda pode ficar fora das dimensões de tamanho. Mas ai está algo mais pro pessoal pesquisar. O caminho das pedras todos já tem.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Marcos fico feliz por ai ter funcionado. Mas repare que colocando somente "doubleclick.net" você faz pra todos os sites da net e sendo assim em algum a propaganda pode ficar fora das dimensões de tamanho. Mas ai está algo mais pro pessoal pesquisar. O caminho das pedras todos já tem.


isso é verdade, reparem na publicidade do fórum na hora que lia a resposta, rsrsrs.....

----------


## minelli

Pedro de boa cara não sei qual o seu problema com minha pessoa.... Sempre tive essa assinatura como vários aqui no forum.
No mínimo imagino que deve estar incomodado com algo a meu respeito então se tiver diga ai porque não gosto desse tipo de comentários e atitudes.
A não ser que esteja enganado... mas diga ai pra resolvermos....

----------


## Gustavinho

> isso é verdade, reparem na publicidade do fórum na hora que lia a resposta, rsrsrs.....


hahaha que loco cara!!! esse block é do mal!!!

----------


## pedrovigia

> Pedro de boa cara não sei qual o seu problema com minha pessoa.... Sempre tive essa assinatura como vários aqui no forum.
> No mínimo imagino que deve estar incomodado com algo a meu respeito então se tiver diga ai porque não gosto desse tipo de comentários e atitudes.
> A não ser que esteja enganado... mas diga ai pra resolvermos....


do que vc esta falando, no ultimo post até concordei com vc e coloque até um print screen do que acontece nos outros sites por causa da regra como vc falou, acho que vc que deve ter se queimado com algo que eu não sei, fala ai com o que ? .....

----------


## minelli

Ahhhhhhh desculpe então, entendi que vc estava me criticando por causa da minha assinatura do under de estar falando sobre serviços que presto. Mas blz por isso pedi para esclarecer ..... sem problemas e desculpe pelo mau entendido rsssss....
Agora entendi o que você quis dizer rssssss..
Por isso e bom dialogo rssssss resolvem as duvidas e mau entendidos....
Agradeço a compreenção e desculpe-me.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Ahhhhhhh desculpe então, entendi que vc estava me criticando por causa da minha assinatura do under de estar falando sobre serviços que presto. Mas blz por isso pedi para esclarecer ..... sem problemas e desculpe pelo mau entendido rsssss....
> Agora entendi o que você quis dizer rssssss..
> Por isso e bom dialogo rssssss resolvem as duvidas e mau entendidos....
> Agradeço a compreenção e desculpe-me.


desculpas aceitas....

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara usando essa metodologia de bloqueio e redirencionamento, eu poderia utilizar essa mesma forma para redirencionar um determinado site para outro?

tipo, mandar o speedtest.net para o medidor do meu site?

----------


## minelli

> Cara usando essa metodologia de bloqueio e redirencionamento, eu poderia utilizar essa mesma forma para redirencionar um determinado site para outro?
> 
> tipo, mandar o speedtest.net para o medidor do meu site?


Sim amigo poderia.
 :Dito:

----------


## minelli

Está ai pessoal a evolução da coisa segundo nosso amigo Marcos ele pensando teve uma idéia e eu após fazer o teste aprovei e estou postando a idéia dele aqui pois realmente melhora muito e ainda deixa exclusivo ao banner do orkut, rsss.....
Bom vamos lá troquem o código:



```
/ip proxy access
add action=deny comment="" disabled=no path=\
    *ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home* redirect-to=\
    www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg
```

 
Por esse:



```
/ip proxy access
add action=deny comment="" disabled=no path=\
    *ork.users* redirect-to=\
    www.installnet.com.br/publicidade/banner_orkut.jpg
```

 
Bom código testado e aprovado, agora como eu e o Marcos já contribuímos. Gostaria que o pessoal contribuísse também e ficamos no aguardo.
 :Dito:

----------


## ederjohann

to com preguiça de procurar, heheh
alguem achou uma solução dessa propaganda do msn para vers. 2.9.x?

----------


## minelli

Amigo eu particularmente desconheço. Mas recomendo que use o Mikrotik original e atualize para 3.24 está 100%.

----------


## Gustavinho

> to com preguiça de procurar, heheh
> alguem achou uma solução dessa propaganda do msn para vers. 2.9.x?


No começo do topico o pessoal falou da regra pra 2.9.x

tem que habilitar o webproxy-test.

----------


## lelyrock

> acl ADSAdClien url_regex ADSAdClien
> http_access deny ADSAdClien
> deny_info http://remontti.com.br/banner.html ADSAdClien
> 
> subistitua http://remontti.com.br/banner.html pelo edereço do baner que pretende colocar
> medicda do baner 236 x 62 pode ser gif, jpg. e flash


uso squid paralelo e testei isso ai, mas nao deu certo, nao teria q por ADSAdClient31.dll ao invez de apenas ADSAdClien????

----------


## osmano807

url_regex = Procura por essa string na url, não precisa dar um match completo, somente uma parte da url já basta

----------


## lelyrock

> url_regex = Procura por essa string na url, não precisa dar um match completo, somente uma parte da url já basta


ah ta, entendi, mas agora apareceu outra duvida, meu squid em paralelo com mk é transparente.... sera q é por isso q nao ta funcionando? afinal o deny é pra bloquear ne? e to achando q o proxy transparente nao bloqueia isso....rs

----------


## NetoGO23

Eu consegui fazer o da publicidades do Orkut com a regra *imgad?id=* e só isso, mas agora todo lugar q tem publicidades deles aparece a minha logo.
Essa eu achei boa.
Mas o Banner na hora de logar no Orkut eu não consegui mudar de jeito nenhum.

----------


## visaoalpha

Cara aqui não funcionou o banner do MSN
mas a logo do google funcionou.

Grato assim mesmo.

----------


## gzanatta00

tenho uma RB 433 ah, v.3.24 como routeador 

eu quero fazer isso nela, mesmo pq nao gosto de web-proxy

como eu faco pra direcionar isso?
habilito o web-proxy, faco essas regras e bloqueio todo o restante para q nao faca proxy?

se tiver como como faco essa regra? para nao cachear as outras coisas?

----------


## NetoGO23

Cuidado ao mexer nos banners das empresas.

Olhem essa noticia.

Microsoft processa trÃªs pessoas por esquema de fraude em anÃºncios online - Mercado - IDG Now!

----------


## Giovani.couto

Ninguem aqui ta burlando os clicks !!!

----------


## Gustavinho

Hehehe muito massa mesmo......

*Mais em 10 minutos de teste o W. Live Messenger 2009 caiu umas 4 vezes e demorou mais pra reconectar.

----------


## cesarpsa

Quando você instala o Webproxy test o Sistema junta o proxy+Web proxy fazendo um novo *Web Proxy* numa versão que segundo alguns é inferior ao original, apesar que testei em uma maquina e não percebir diferença, ao contrario achei bem melhor que a anterior e com muitas opções que não tinha antes. Porem estou adorando a Versão 3.x está valendo cada centavo.

----------


## xXRizziXx

> Quando você instala o Webproxy test o Sistema junta o proxy+Web proxy fazendo um novo *Web Proxy* numa versão que segundo alguns é inferior ao original, apesar que testei em uma maquina e não percebir diferença, ao contrario achei bem melhor que a anterior e com muitas opções que não tinha antes. Porem estou adorando a Versão 3.x está valendo cada centavo.


Aqui no caso eu uso a porta padrão do webproxy 3128.
Então se eu instalar o proxy teste, que tem por padrão a porta 8080, basta eu mudar a porta dele para 3128 tbem que já irá funcionar normalmente, inclusive o proxy full, ou tenho que alterar as regras de NAT?

Grato

----------


## cesarpsa

Sim, porem aqui estou usando a porta 8080 já que não uso outra coisa nessa porta.



> Aqui no caso eu uso a porta padrão do webproxy 3128.
> Então se eu instalar o proxy teste, que tem por padrão a porta 8080, basta eu mudar a porta dele para 3128 tbem que já irá funcionar normalmente, inclusive o proxy full, ou tenho que alterar as regras de NAT?
> 
> Grato

----------


## xXRizziXx

> Sim, porem aqui estou usando a porta 8080 já que não uso outra coisa nessa porta.


OK, obrigado *cesarpsa*, agora ficou claro. ^^
Abraços

e acompanhando...

----------


## Gustavinho

> Quando você instala o Webproxy test o Sistema junta o proxy+Web proxy fazendo um novo *Web Proxy* numa versão que segundo alguns é inferior ao original, apesar que testei em uma maquina e não percebir diferença, ao contrario achei bem melhor que a anterior e com muitas opções que não tinha antes. Porem estou adorando a Versão 3.x está valendo cada centavo.


Na versão 3.xx o proxy não vem com o squid neh? seria como se tivesse usando o IP proxy?!

----------


## cesarpsa

Isso, porem o desempenho aqui tá otimo ao contrario do que falaram aqui.



> Na versão 3.xx o proxy não vem com o squid neh? seria como se tivesse usando o IP proxy?!

----------


## Gustavinho

Humm, interessante....eu sempre ouvi mesmo o pessoal falar que esse proxy do mk 3.x era muito fraco por nao ter o squid.

vlww

----------


## sgctrobson

Antes quero agradecer a todos que compartilhão o conhecimento que teem, e quanto a observação do MINELLI, concordo que aprender o fundamento é melhor do que aprender receitas de bolo, mais o problema é que quase ninguem coloca essas dicas de como funciona ou como formular um script ou regra.
Gostaria de saber como apontar o redirect para os aquivos que enviei via ftp como seria o link ao invés de www.123.com/imagem, desde já agradeço

----------


## pedrovigia

> Na versão 3.xx o proxy não vem com o squid neh? seria como se tivesse usando o IP proxy?!


o proxy da versão 3 é o mesmo ip proxy sim, mais com alguns recursos a mais entre eles marcação TOS...

----------


## minelli

> Antes quero agradecer a todos que compartilhão o conhecimento que teem, e quanto a observação do MINELLI, concordo que aprender o fundamento é melhor do que aprender receitas de bolo, mais o problema é que quase ninguem coloca essas dicas de como funciona ou como formular um script ou regra.
> Gostaria de saber como apontar o redirect para os aquivos que enviei via ftp como seria o link ao invés de www.123.com/imagem, desde já agradeço


Não entendi sua colocação. Explique melhor para que possamos ajuda-lo.

----------


## sgctrobson

estou acompanhado tudo com atenção, o catv disse que os arquivos (banner, jpg etc.) poderiam ficar dentro do mk mesmo era só enviar via FTP, o que eu quero saber é o seguinte, enviar via FTP para que pasta dentro do MK, e como encaminha o redirect do proxy para esse arquivo quando o arquivo está na internet colocamos o link dele e quando ele está no mk??? obrigado pela atenção

----------


## cesarpsa

Basta mandar para pasta [Hotspot] e fica assim no proxy:

Meu Ip pra o Mk é 10.5.50.1
entao o link fica assim: 


```
http://10.5.50.1/banner.html ou 
http://SeuDNS/banner.html
```

 




> estou acompanhado tudo com atenção, o catv disse que os arquivos (banner, jpg etc.) poderiam ficar dentro do mk mesmo era só enviar via FTP, o que eu quero saber é o seguinte, enviar via FTP para que pasta dentro do MK, e como encaminha o redirect do proxy para esse arquivo quando o arquivo está na internet colocamos o link dele e quando ele está no mk??? obrigado pela atenção

----------


## sgctrobson

ok valeu mesmo vou testar e depois coloco aqui, mais uma coisa se é na pasta hotspot entaum não precisa ser por ftp?

----------


## sgctrobson

não funcionou quando coloco http://192.168.254.253/banner.jpg ele direciona mais a figura não aparece no google aparece um quadrado aonde estaria a figura e um x no canto, indicando que o navegador não carregou a figura, só posso usar html, vi um exemplo com jpg

----------


## cesarpsa

> Correto, quando você coloca o 

```
http://
```

 ele some.
> Ainda não cheguei a esperimentar a troca do Logo do Google, porem talvez o site não aceite a troca de um Gif por um Jpeg ou o caminho do Path não esteja batendo 

```
*/intl/pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif*
```

 
-------------
Pra você ter certeza que a figua ou banner ou arquivo está com o caminho correto cola ela na barra de endereço do seu navegador da internet.

----------


## jacksonezidio

Aí galera pra quem quer experimentar o banner do orkut direto do squid no linux ( tive q aprender sozinho.. ) segue os passos:

no seu *squid.conf* adicione as seguintes linhas:

*acl banner_orkut url_regex ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home
http_access deny banner_orkut
deny_info http://172.32.10.2/banner.html banner_orkut

*Esse eh um exemplo de banner local;

se quiser um banner externo soh trocar:


*acl banner_orkut url_regex ad-g.doubleclick.net/adi/ork.users/home
http_access deny banner_orkut
deny_info http://www.seusite.com.br/banner.html banner_orkut*

Isso ai abraços!

----------


## Demo Bill

jacksonezidio,

também fiz assim e deu certo, 

#acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
#http_access deny ork.users 
#deny_info http://172.16.1.2/msn.gif ork.users

tentei com o banner no msn e até agora não tive sucesso.

#acl ADSAdClient31.dll url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
#http_access deny ADSAdClient31.dll
#deny_info http://172.16.1.2/banner.html ADSAdClient31.dll

----------


## MaxAdriano

muito bom pessoal, adorei o post, vou dar uma analizada e pretendo usar meu logo no baner do msn de vez em qdo...

----------


## jacksonezidio

> jacksonezidio,
> 
> também fiz assim e deu certo, 
> 
> #acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
> #http_access deny ork.users 
> #deny_info http://172.16.1.2/msn.gif ork.users
> 
> tentei com o banner no msn e até agora não tive sucesso.
> ...





Nao estou com com minha maquina linux aqui agora pra te passar a conf. do banner do msn no squid, mas creio q seja essa: >> baseado no link: Banner do MSN Messenger direto do MK 3 - Página 2

*banner msn local:*

acl ADSAdClien url_regex ADSAdClien
http_access deny ADSAdClien
deny_info http://172.16.1.2/banner.html ADSAdClien


*banner msn externo:*

acl ADSAdClien url_regex ADSAdClien
http_access deny ADSAdClien
deny_info http://www.seusite.com.br/banner.html ADSAdClien

Testa ai e posta, creio q da certo sim pois se nao me engano uso desse jeito aqui.

Abraço

----------


## lelyrock

depois vou testar.... acabei de formatar meu linux...rs

----------


## multlink

amigos mas uma pergunta simples, quero comprar o mk 3.xx level4 mas me digam os experts, ele só vale pór 365 dias ae terei que renovar ou a licença é direta?

----------


## kryseck

> amigos mas uma pergunta simples, quero comprar o mk 3.xx level4 mas me digam os experts, ele só vale pór 365 dias ae terei que renovar ou a licença é direta?


Não...compra a licença e fica tranquilo ela vale eternamente claro se seu HD, Card Flash ou Pen Driver licenciado não der defeito!
 :Smile:

----------


## rogeriodj

Alguem sabe como trocar o Banner do Google pelo squid, pois não estou dando conta de trocar o danado...

----------


## minelli

> Alguem sabe como trocar o Banner do Google pelo squid, pois não estou dando conta de trocar o danado...


Amigo da uma procurada que já postei essa informação.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Amigo da uma procurada que já postei essa informação.


 Valeu amigão, mais não encontrei não, mais vou testando umas coisas aqui....

----------


## minelli

> Alguem sabe como trocar o Banner do Google pelo squid, pois não estou dando conta de trocar o danado...


Pois é na segunda pagina do tópico o nosso amigo "FEREIRAJR630" postou:


```
acl ADSAdClien url_regex ADSAdClien
http_access deny ADSAdClien
deny_info http://remontti.com.br/banner.html ADSAdClien
 
subistitua http://remontti.com.br/banner.html pelo edereço do baner que pretende colocar
medicda do baner 236 x 62 pode ser gif, jpg. e flash
```

 
Seguindo está lógica não fica dificil alterar, logo ficaria + ou - assim:



```
acl Google url_regex */pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif*"
http_access deny Google
deny_info www.teste.com/image.jpg Google
 
subistitua www.teste.com/image.jpg pelo endereço do banner que pretende colocar, respeitando o tamanho e podendo ser gif, jpg. e flash.
```

 
Agora basta usar a cabeça conferir o caminho negado e utilizar.

----------


## DeividMoika

> Ola galera
> 
> uma imagem fala mais que mul palavras
> 
> Redirecione o banner do MSN para seu endereço:
> 
> O exemplo esta em http://www.techrotik.com.br/banner.html
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1153/redirectmsn.jpg


 
Puts legal mesmo mas pode explicar como faz ?
grato

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Puts legal mesmo mas pode explicar como faz ?
> grato


não tem oq explica, é só segui o link que nosso colega passo http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1153/redirectmsn.jpg se tiver q fazer mais que isso ele vai te que i ai e configura pra vc!!

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Puts legal mesmo mas pode explicar como faz ?
> grato


Se no minimo não leu todo topico !

----------


## mdcsp

> não tem oq explica, é só segui o link que nosso colega passo http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1153/redirectmsn.jpg se tiver q fazer mais que isso ele vai te que i ai e configura pra vc!!


irmao, nao to querendo "mexer" com proxy por enquanto nao.....rs

Sera que tem como fazer esta parada do msn no firewall ?

----------


## Giovani.couto

> irmao, nao to querendo "mexer" com proxy por enquanto nao.....rs
> 
> Sera que tem como fazer esta parada do msn no firewall ?


NãO!

----------


## DeividMoika

cara eu olhei o seu post mas você não encima como faz para mandar isso no msn !
teria como mostra como ?

----------


## LINKTEC

ae Galera boa noite ,ve só eu tava olhando esse topico e ache bem interesante e quis colocar na minha rede mais nao consegui ,fiz tudo que vc escreverao mais nada , alguem poderia mim passa como faço do começo de tudo pra mim enteder? uso servidor versao 3,25 cahe full ,agradeço a todos que contribuirem ,,, abraços

----------


## DeividMoika

Isso mesmo ! se alguem pode colocar o passo a passo aii como fazer esse banner vou agradeçer de mas !

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Isso mesmo ! se alguem pode colocar o passo a passo aii como fazer esse banner vou agradeçer de mas !


o pessoal não levem a mau pela bronca ai, mas vamo ler né!! o primeiro post tem 2 link do nosso colega., clica nele, se não aprenderem ai só pedirem pra alguem ir ai e faze pra vcs... ah e vamo agradece o colega que disponibilizo o tempo e o conhecimento dele postando este tudo ai sem pedi nada em troca...

----------


## horusosbourne

> o pessoal não levem a mau pela bronca ai, mas vamo ler né!! o primeiro post tem 2 link do nosso colega., clica nele, se não aprenderem ai só pedirem pra alguem ir ai e faze pra vcs... ah e vamo agradece o colega que disponibilizo o tempo e o conhecimento dele postando este tudo ai sem pedi nada em troca...


Concordo plenamente. Pessoal nem se dá ao trabalho de ler o post todo e sai pedindo um passo a passo? Mais passo a passo que isso é impossível... Eu em menos de 15 minutos vi tudo e implementei isso aí brincando... Vamos ler um pouco né pessoal. Um outro aí no post disse que tava com preguiça de procurar... Sem comentários. É por isso que a qualidade de serviços em provedores Wireless tem caído tanto. Povo sai no ctrl+c, ctrl+v e acha que é o suficiente.

Assino embaixo do que o Max escreveu.

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Concordo plenamente. Pessoal nem se dá ao trabalho de ler o post todo e sai pedindo um passo a passo? Mais passo a passo que isso é impossível... Eu em menos de 15 minutos vi tudo e implementei isso aí brincando... Vamos ler um pouco né pessoal. Um outro aí no post disse que tava com preguiça de procurar... Sem comentários. É por isso que a qualidade de serviços em provedores Wireless tem caído tanto. Povo sai no ctrl+c, ctrl+v e acha que é o suficiente.
> 
> Assino embaixo do que o Max escreveu.


 Olá!

Por que não troca sua assin.? Desse jeito ta ensinando os caras a ferrar!

Espero que entenda!

Abraços

----------


## horusosbourne

> Olá!
> 
> Por que não troca sua assin.? Desse jeito ta ensinando os caras a ferrar!
> 
> Espero que entenda!
> 
> Abraços


Opa! Valeu amigo. Vou fazer isso e aproveito para fazer uma propagandinha do meu provedor ^^

Valeu mesmo! =)

----------


## LINKTEC

Fiz tudo aqui como falaram , mais so deu certo o msn ,mais mesmo assim ficou show de bola !! valeu galera continuem assim

----------


## clicknet

Isso de mudar a logo do orkut, google, msn e outros pode ser interessante até para nossos clientes que muitos deles são comércios, imagino que um desses clientes ficariam muitos satisfeito em ao abrir um desses site e ver sua logo lá estanpada. E com certeza vários irão pedir para exibir sua logo, daí se faria uma espécie de sorteio.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Isso de mudar a logo do orkut, google, msn e outros pode ser interessante até para nossos clientes que muitos deles são comércios, imagino que um desses clientes ficariam muitos satisfeito em ao abrir um desses site e ver sua logo lá estanpada. E com certeza vários irão pedir para exibir sua logo, daí se faria uma espécie de sorteio.


bom eu credio que isso não seria muito bom não, isso pode até dar processo...

----------


## LINKTEC

MAxadriano ,rapaz eu não entedo muito de lei não ,mais acho que não daria bronca não por que essa propaganda fica so na sua rede, ai so os clientes seus mesmo vão ter acesso , mais do jeito que somos ne tem cara....

----------


## DeividMoika

Concerteza !

----------


## AndrioPJ

afinal... alguem ja chegou em alguma conclusao se da algum problema alterar esses banners?

----------


## AndrioPJ

Hein? ninguem?

Eu tou pensando em seguir o ritmo, e trocar o banner do globo.com e terra.com

----------


## DeividMoika

Até agora ninguen explicou como se faz ! como se altera tudu mas..aii quem esta querendo apreender fica na angustiaaa.." ) disfrutar os seus conheçimentos e um bom saber.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Até agora ninguen explicou como se faz ! como se altera tudu mas..aii quem esta querendo apreender fica na angustiaaa.." ) disfrutar os seus conheçimentos e um bom saber.


amigo o banner do msn foi dado a receita de como se faz o bolo através das imagens no primeiro post...

----------


## AndrioPJ

para ser sincero!?
o que sei eh somente que: achamos o responsavel por aquele banner, negamos ele e colocamos outro no lugar.
logo, vou eh procurar qual a url responsavel por isso, e tentar alterar

vi ai, um belo canal de propaganda dos servicos, produtos.

----------


## LINKTEC

salve salve Galera !!! alguem consegui mudar a logo do google, se conseguio posta ai pra galera !!!

----------


## netosdr

Parabéns pela dica.

----------


## mdcsp

> Ola galera
> 
> uma imagem fala mais que mul palavras
> 
> Redirecione o banner do MSN para seu endereço:
> 
> O exemplo esta em http://www.techrotik.com.br/banner.html
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1153/redirectmsn.jpg


esta parte nao tem nada pra explicar porem...

queria fazer isso na rb
ate ja configurei desta forma acima, mas 
o q devo colocar em _web proxy setings_, soh pra este esquema do banner do msn ?

----------


## itallocaique

Alguém me indica um passo a passo de como fazer ?

----------


## DeividMoika

e mesmo alguem poderia colocar o passa a passo como fazer ! como mudar a imagem do google e ate mesmo o banner do msn ! grato

----------


## MaxAdriano

a magem abaixo fala por si própria

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1153/redirectmsn.jpg

em redirect to vc coloca o link do seu banner e ta funconando.

----------


## DeividMoika

ta mas esse mudança ai e para qual Msn ou a imagem do Google ?

----------


## bodoquenanet

https://under-linux.org/f134352-muda...gle#post456696

----------


## 14735

aki nao deu certo 
essas propagandas funciona no msn 9 e no novo orkut?
aki uso a versao 3.22 do mk

----------


## bodoquenanet

funciona normalmente...

----------


## underwanderson

bom demais

----------


## shinobim

seria muito bom se vc editar um video explicativo ...

----------


## underwanderson

minelle,
como vai, é o seguinte, como já pesquisei em outros sites este recurso é pra substituir o logo dos grandões pelo os que quiser-mos estou certo? pois bem, sei que este recurso só tem condições de ser utilizado no mikrotik com versão 3.xx em diante correto?
OK SEI QUE O QUE VOU PERGUNTAR NÃO ESTA LIGADO AO SEU POST ATUAL MAS JÁ NÃO TENHO MAIS ONDE PROCURAR POR ESTA SOLUÇÃO ENTÃO APROVEITAREI ESTE TÓPICO.
Agora que eu te pergunto, é necessário que se faça algo especial nas configurações padrões do mk 3.xx em diante para que ele depois de entregar ip via dhcp deixe o cliente navegar com hotspot? algo do tipo desabilitar ipv6 ou sei lá já nem lembro mais o que poderia tentar pra fazer uma destas versões funcionarem aqui todas entregam ip via dhcp mais não resolvem dns e nem carregam paginas no cliente, mas um detalhe quando eu acesso a tela de cache do dns la está sendo resolvido ips do tio avast, google, windows live update mas não carrega pagina alguma mostrando no navegar menssagem do tipo dns não pode resolver aquele endereço, tentei até digitar o ip direto de um site qualquer tipo ip do uol mas nada.
poderia me dizer se na hora que instalou algum mikrokik das versões 3.xx acima teve algo extraordinário algo que não seria normal numa instalção de uma versão 2.9.51?
ficaria agadecido se puder me da alguma informação que me ajude a subir um server 3.30 que até hoje não consegui, comprei a licensa imagimando que ia sair da versão obsoleta mais até agora so me deu dor de cabeça, e nada de produtividade, sei que deve ser bobeira mais até hoje não consegui nada que me ajudasse a desvendar isso talves sua experiencia com esta versão me ajude.
espero que possa dar esta força aqui.
obrigado desde já.

----------


## Streit

Int21 , meu parabéns pelo post antigo mas hoje veio dar ultilidade a min , fico muito legal coloquei no msn/orkut/google agradeço mesmo.

----------


## minelli

> minelle,
> como vai, é o seguinte, como já pesquisei em outros sites este recurso é pra substituir o logo dos grandões pelo os que quiser-mos estou certo?




```
Sim, é utilizado para várias coisas.
```

 


> pois bem, sei que este recurso só tem condições de ser utilizado no mikrotik com versão 3.xx em diante correto?




```
Sim, a partir da 3.xx
```

 


> OK SEI QUE O QUE VOU PERGUNTAR NÃO ESTA LIGADO AO SEU POST ATUAL MAS JÁ NÃO TENHO MAIS ONDE PROCURAR POR ESTA SOLUÇÃO ENTÃO APROVEITAREI ESTE TÓPICO.
> Agora que eu te pergunto, é necessário que se faça algo especial nas configurações padrões do mk 3.xx em diante para que ele depois de entregar ip via dhcp deixe o cliente navegar com hotspot? algo do tipo desabilitar ipv6 ou sei lá já nem lembro mais o que poderia tentar pra fazer uma destas versões funcionarem aqui todas entregam ip via dhcp mais não resolvem dns e nem carregam paginas no cliente, mas um detalhe quando eu acesso a tela de cache do dns la está sendo resolvido ips do tio avast, google, windows live update mas não carrega pagina alguma mostrando no navegar menssagem do tipo dns não pode resolver aquele endereço, tentei até digitar o ip direto de um site qualquer tipo ip do uol mas nada.
> poderia me dizer se na hora que instalou algum mikrokik das versões 3.xx acima teve algo extraordinário algo que não seria normal numa instalção de uma versão 2.9.51?
> ficaria agadecido se puder me da alguma informação que me ajude a subir um server 3.30 que até hoje não consegui, comprei a licensa imagimando que ia sair da versão obsoleta mais até agora so me deu dor de cabeça, e nada de produtividade, sei que deve ser bobeira mais até hoje não consegui nada que me ajudasse a desvendar isso talves sua experiencia com esta versão me ajude.
> espero que possa dar esta força aqui.
> obrigado desde já.




```
Amigo, é meio difícil responder assim sem saber nada, mas isso é configuração do seu Mikrotk. Contrate um profissional para fazer isso e terá seus problemas solucionados.
```

----------


## lelyrock

pessoal, to meio enferrujado em mk
depois que coloco as regras path do google e msn no acess do ip/web-proxy (como la na imagem da 2ª pagina)
o que eu tenho que fazer pro resto funcionar???rs
fui em web proxy settings e coloquei enable, testei as portas 8080, 3128, 80 e de nenhuma forma consegui fazer funcionar usando apenas o MK
to com uma RB450G V3.22

----------


## lhonay

boa noite pessoal

Bom to com um MK v3.31 gostaria de mudar as publicidade do MSN.

1º o que devo ativar?
2º tenho q ter proxy?

----------


## olivionet

Quanto ao redirecionamento dos banner´s por tamanho ??

Tipo os banners do doubleclick tem varios tamanhos se mudarmos a url: *doubleclick.net/pagead/ads?* todos os banner´s seram redirecionados com um só tamanho, alguem sabe uma maneira de tratar o banner pelo tamanho ??

----------


## lhonay

voce consegui mudar?






> Quanto ao redirecionamento dos banner´s por tamanho ??
> 
> Tipo os banners do doubleclick tem varios tamanhos se mudarmos a url: *doubleclick.net/pagead/ads?* todos os banner´s seram redirecionados com um só tamanho, alguem sabe uma maneira de tratar o banner pelo tamanho ??

----------


## olivionet

To tentando mais ainda não consegui !! 

Alguem sabe fazer ??

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo alguem poderia postar o banner que estão usando, não tenho criativida então queria ter uma ideias para montar o meu e testar, obrigado pessoal. t+

----------


## stevens144

mto bom!

----------


## UltraFox

Estamos com uma super duvida;
> Existem varios metodos de trocar o LOGO e o BANNER do Google, MSN entre
> outros usando o SQUID e o Proxy.

A duvida seria se alguem já fez isso? Se fez foi processado é crime?
> Alguma denuncia? Foi coibido? entre outros...
>
> Tem alguma lei que proiba este tipo de manobra?
>
> Qual seria?
>
> Para apreciação de todos:
> Permissões do Google
> Google Fan Logos
> Google Doodles: 2010 April - June

----------


## danielbsb88

Exemplo aqui do meu servidor.

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo não to conseguindo abrir o anexo.




> Exemplo aqui do meu servidor.
> 
> Anexo 11971

----------


## danielbsb88

> Amigo não to conseguindo abrir o anexo.


ja esta arrumado.

----------


## xtremejack

Galera,, fiquei com uma baita dúvida aqui.. criei o bannerzinho 263x62 px para o MSN.. coloquei ele em um HTML,, (não sei se podia apontar direto pro .jpg na regra) criei a regra como na imagem.. porém não tive nenhum HIT.. Quando colo a endereço do redirect to no browser, abre o banner ok;; A dúvida mesmo é a seguinte.. Tenho um NAT que aponta a porta 80 para o proxy.. Será que esse arquivo ADSAdClient31.dll vem pela porta 80 pra ficar no cache? Digo isso pq é pelo MSN.. Não tentei no Google ainda.. Creio que no google de certo pelo fato de ser http porta 80 ai estaria em cache.. Tem algo errado nesse nat ou pode ser outra coisa?? Grato

----------


## xtremejack

Opa.. Problema resolvido.. Testada na Versão 3.20 funcionando OK!!! Caso alguém ainda não tenha conseguido posso tentar ajudar..

----------


## 1929

Amigo, como foi resolvido o seu problema?Revisou as regras ou fêz alguma alteração?

----------


## xtremejack

> Amigo, como foi resolvido o seu problema?Revisou as regras ou fêz alguma alteração?


 Eu tinha uma regra no webproxy access para permitir minha rede de usar o proxy. 
Oque fiz foi adicionar as regras do post antes da regra de permissão. Ficou assim..
Imagem removida...
Edit.. A do MSN não testei direcionando direto para a imagem.. Direcionei para um HTML
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE> Logo MSN </TITLE></HEAD><BODY><img src="msn.jpg"></BODY></HTML>
A do google foi direto para a imagem .png
Lembrando Imagem MSN 236 x 62 Pixel - Google 276 x 110 Pixel..
Qualquer coisa tamo ae.
Lembrando, se foi útil clique na * para agradecer.

----------


## nonoque

MSN: *ADSAdClient31.dll*
GOOGLE: /intl/en_com/images/srpr/logo1w.png
YOUTUBE: /yt/img/pixel-vfl73.gif
ORKUT: *ork.user*

Para adicionar tem que ser em MIKROTIK 3.x 4.x ou 5.x
no web proxy em acess
em Path, coloca esses ai acima, lembrando uma regra para cada.
Action: Deny
redirect to: ENDEREÇO DO BANNER

----------


## unibraz

Opa amigo, uma vez segui pelas suas regras e deu certo, mais agora to usando a v. 3-20 com pppoe e não consigo mais fazer aparecer o logo do msn e google. desculpa mais ja tentei de tudo e passei varias noites tentando antes de pedir ajuda, só para vc vê que é verdadeira estou postando as 02:10 da madruga, se poder me da uma mão, me add [email protected], e claro que funcionar postarei para os amigos tambem. grato

----------


## saveironorte

por favor alguem ai pode me dar uma horientação eu ainda não conseguir enteder como se faz 
já adicionei as regras no squid.conf e criei o /var/www/banner e la dentro puis a imagem com o tamanho de 236X62 com a extesão html e o maximo que conseguir foi para as propagandas que vem 
no msn. Mas a minha imagem não aparece se alguem poder me da um auxilio agradeço de montão

----------


## joandson19

Bom galera pra quem quiser por a sua propria propaganda no lugar da logo do google basta bloquear o link *images/srpr/logo3w.png* em seu mikrotik e redirecionar para o qual vc quiser desde que siga as regras de resolução que no google atende por 275pxl X 95pxl.
Essa regra vale pelo fato de que o google esta com links atualizados, um abraço e até a proxima.

----------


## minelli

> Bom galera pra quem quiser por a sua propria propaganda no lugar da logo do google basta bloquear o link *images/srpr/logo3w.png* em seu mikrotik e redirecionar para o qual vc quiser desde que siga as regras de resolução que no google atende por 275pxl X 95pxl.
> Essa regra vale pelo fato de que o google esta com links atualizados, um abraço e até a proxima.


Só para informação o logo alterado desta forma funcionará em partes pois sempre que eles mudarem o logo muda a regra. 
Mas está no caminho certo...

----------

